# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forrajes  forraje para ganado

## Dynsolcor

Se vende por toneladas o corte, maiz chala excelente cosecha para ganado vacuno o crianza de cuyes. 
Precio de S/. 140 por tonelada (precio negociable)  Contacto: dynsolcorsac@gmail.comTemas similares: BEBEDERO AUTOMATICO PARA GANADO Forraje para ganado Venta de chala picada para ganado Vendo Alfalfa (Forraje) Socio para engorde de ganado

----------

